# Biggest King Cobra I've seen



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy Cow!! King-zilla lives!! :notworthy:

Wonder what the venom yield would be on this guy ?

Cheers !

Al

The Hindu : Front Page : Captive breeding of cobras at Pilikula Nisargadhma


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bloody hell, that thing is insanely big its head looks as big as the guys holding it.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*WoW Thats massive!!! 
*


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

The big kings are impressive. One of my friends kings is around that sort of size, he can only just get his hand around the neck. Having said that it is much easier to work with than the smaller females, they are not nice.

I'm much more worried about the other end as they always crap once someone grabs the head.

Mike


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

that cobra is huge!


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

ok biggest king ive ever seen


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Still a few feet short of the record though but HUGE nonetheless.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

if i was the guy holding it i dont think i would be smiling, i would be doing something else begining with s and ending with t :lol2:

lee


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

kings are fabulous to work with glorious and majestic, we have 2 and apart from black mambas i just love em to bits


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

The kings are nice, but I do agree with you there, the blacks are better.

Mike


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

thats huge!!: victory:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

jeez that thing could fill a pint glass of venoum ! if you were nitten by that bye bye...


----------



## jimmy_pompey (Aug 29, 2007)

jesus christ


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

one day i will have one has soon has a can make space for one i.e need to get a bigger house


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

OOOHHHH gorgeous & bloody big too, i love these, but also like the pit vipers & Gaboons. Wish i could get a DWA here. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Never mind though, i`m emigrating to Bulgaria next year & apart from taking all of my current reps with me, i will then be able to accomodate hots properly, plus it has a mediteranean climate & short winters.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's the biggiest one I have had the privledge to work with. He is 13ft still a little guy. That's not me in the pic the guy holding the snakes stands about 6.6ft tall to give you an idea.


----------



## Jon_G (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow that looks like a beast of a king by the size of the head,

The male above is a very nice size also.

The kings I have seen in indonesia haven't been that size biggest so far has been around 10ft.

I found one in my garden a couple of weeks ago it was around 8-8.5ft and very placid they all seem to be congregating for breeding here currently.


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Jon_G said:


> Wow that looks like a beast of a king by the size of the head,
> 
> The male above is a very nice size also.
> 
> ...


Do you get Kings in Bali then? We had our honeymoon there 7 years ago and were told at the time that there were no venomous snakes?


----------



## Jon_G (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep you definitely get venemous snakes here on bali, they usually tell the tourists there are no snakes(at all!!) as local people are very fearful of snakes.

these some of the venemous snakes I have seen here so far,

Boiga cynodon - dog tooth cat snake
Boiga multimaculata - spotted cat snake
Enhydris plumbea - water snake
Pareas carinatus - slug eater
Psammophis condanarus - indo chinese sand snake
Rhabdophis chrysargos - spotted keelback
Bungarus candidus - malayan krait
Naja sputatrix - spitting cobra 
Opiophagus hannah - king cobra
Trimeresurus albolabris - white lipped pit viper
laticauda colubrina - sea krait

So quite a few snakes with little to allot of venom. There are many more reptiles here always worth wandering along the rivers at night time, the burmese python also occurs here and of course the well known bali retic !!


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Bali was a nice herping stop but no more, too dangerous and not from the snakes either. :blowup:


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

Jon_G said:


> Yep you definitely get venemous snakes here on bali, they usually tell the tourists there are no snakes(at all!!) as local people are very fearful of snakes.
> 
> these some of the venemous snakes I have seen here so far,
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, and now I think about the places I went not worried as I thought there were no snakes!!! :lol2:


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

O.M.G HAS TO BE THE BIGGEST COBRA I HAVE EVER SEEN :-o


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

truly awesome animals


----------

